
How the Russians penetrated Illinois election computers - snow_mac
https://abc7chicago.com/russia-russian-hacking-elections-illinois/3778816/
======
peterdemin
As usual on this kind of articles, no details given on how exactly FBI traced
the attack to Russia.

------
1123581321
As I age I have become more understanding of the messiness of translating what
we do into basic lay speak. Calling sql injection “a common piece of cyber-
trickery” still made me chuckle, though. :)

------
Stierlitz
Total Cyber BS ..

